

What Not to Download - DB of targeted torrents - philipkd
http://whatnottodownload.com

======
wmf
I don't think this is helpful at all, and it may give a false sense of
security. By the time a movie shows up on the list, you've already been sued.

Given the rate at which these cases are being thrown out, if you receive a
settlement letter you're probably better off ignoring it and waiting to be
"severed" from the other defendants. Not legal advice, obviously.

~~~
philipkd
I've learned a lot already in creating this list. Definitely going to avoid
NBC and HBO shows from now on. Also, knowing how many are targeted, I didn't
realize how unsafe torrenting is. Going to look for alternatives.

------
hennypenny
Either the movie industry is poisoning the well, or this is a well waiting to
be exploited. A site that explains step by step how not to get caught might be
more useful.

~~~
philipkd
I'm not sure I understand your comment.

------
bigiain
Suspicious me thinks this seems like a great way for DMCA lawyers to harvest
potentially lucrative ip addresses.

~~~
wmf
How?

~~~
bigiain
I may be wrong, but I'd guess an ip address that regularly shows up in the
webserver logs of this site which also shows up on one of your honeypot
bittorrent files would have a much stronger case (either for normal "you
should settle for $X,000 or we'll take you to court" standover letters, or an
actual court case) than any randomly chosen bittorrenting ip address...

